# Eukanuba lamb and rice large breed food



## Goody82 (Mar 28, 2009)

We started to feed scout Eukanuba lamb and rice large breed dog food after about a month of stomach issues (at our vets recommendation). The food has worked wonders. My question is how much to feed Scout. She is about 9.5 months old and still eats 3 times a day because she always seems hungry. Right now we are feeding her about 3 cups of the food a day but the bag only recommends 2.5 cups for her weight (about 55lbs). She gets a good amount of excersize and she is definately not overweight. I was just wondering if anyone else feeds this type of food and if so how much and what is the weight of your dog. 

Thanks!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Your pup is still growing so she may need a little more than is recommended on the bag. Remember the feeding amounts on the bag are a guideline not an absolute. Feed your pup based upon her body condition. If she starts to put on a little too much weight, back off the amount a bit. If she gets a little thin, add a little more food at dinner time. Once you get the hang of monitoring the dogs condition you'll find that adjusting the food amount by 1/4 cup makes quite a difference. 

p.s. All dogs think they're hungry all the time. Feed them how much they need, not how much they want.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

This is the food that I feed my golden; it was recommended as per my breeder. I have no complaints. I feed Mac two times a day--she is older than your golden--she is 20 months--and her last vet visit, about a week or so ago, she weighed 56 lbs. She is about 21 1/2 inches tall at the withers and you can feel her ribs. She is nice and lean. I feed her anywhere between 3/4 of a cup to an entire cup at each feeding, depending on how many treats she had the previous day. For example, for New Year's Eve, my husband grilled steak and fish, and she got a nice piece of filet and mahi and some chunks of sweet potato so the next day I cut her feedings to 3/4 of a cup instead of one full cup. 

Also, when she goes full tilt--if we go out for romps in the park, a walk, and if my husband goes swimming with her---all in one day--I'll increase her feeding to 1 1/4 cup each meal and give a full treat, instead of a half, during the evening. Like SwampCollie says, just see how her weight is, relative to her height, and make adjustments--I don't even bother to read the dog food bags, to be honest.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

We feed Sienna Eukanuba. She too is always ravenous and is always asking for food. I would ask your vet. They should be able to tell you if your pup is his ideal weight and how much you should feed. Tell them he always seems hungry- that will probably illicit a smile, at least it did from me, as I SO know what you are dealing with.

Sienna is about 75 pounds and will be 3 in February. The vet said 73 might be the ideal weight for her, but she looks just fine. I'm not sure how tall she is LOL. We feed her one level scoop in the morning and one in the evening. During the day she gets some biscuits, but I try to limit them. Like I said, she is always standing by the treat bowl waiting LOL. She is very food driven, always hoping LOL.

If we need to keep Sienna occupied we fill a kong with peanut butter and kibble or one with plain yogurt and sliced banana- frozen the night before. I was giving her both at lunch (the woman who came to let her out at lunch did when I was working) but now it's just when I need to get stuff done. The vet said two a day was too much anyway.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Our Bear is 8 months & weighs 63 lbs (feel ribs & very healthy looking!) and his breeder suggested two feedings a day & 2 1/2 cups at each feeding. Several of her dogs are on 5 total cups per day. We feed eukanuba puppy growth. Of course it depends on their activity level & # of treats. She had him at 2 cups per feeding when we got him last week but thought he was a little thin looking & asked us to up it a bit. He eats nice & slowly, never begging & doesn't act hungry. You could transfer to 2 feedings a day by adding more for the morning & night and reducing the mid day feeding a little at a time. Maybe with more to eat (especially when waking) he'll feel full longer & won't be hungry!


----------

